# Hamilton Jazzmaster Slim Auto>>>



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

From my inbox: Hamilton launches the Jazzmaster Slim Automatic (ETA 2892) with black or silver dial, available in 40 mm as well as in 43mm.Pic shows the Jazzmaster Slim with a "Maglia Milanese".

Nice, isn`t it ?!?


----------



## gg4411 (May 15, 2008)

Wow, very classy. |>


----------



## cp_ste.croix (May 13, 2008)

I tried one of these on the other day, it was nice. I'm thinking of getting one of the smaller ones for my spouse.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

stuffler said:


> Nice, isn`t it ?!?


Very nice...:-!


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

I really like this one. It's hard to tell from the photo how legible it will be, but I look forward to seeing some real world pictures of these. Nice to see the 2892 being used, also.

Greg


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

|> Back to the Sixties?


----------



## Consigliere (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice indeed. Clean and simple. Does anyone have an idea of what it might cost and if one could find it on a nice brown croc strap?


----------



## 00Photo (Jan 4, 2008)

I really like the rose gold version!

http://www.hamiltonwatch.com/webapp/en-us/collection/?c=AC&y=140&p=425


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

What does this retail for?


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

00Photo said:


> I really like the rose gold version!
> 
> http://www.hamiltonwatch.com/webapp/en-us/collection/?c=AC&y=140&p=425


Ya know, that was my exact thought when I saw the first pic. Glad somebody did some digging around to see if one exists, it really does look fantastic in rose gold!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice, any other info on the variations of this model?


----------



## eeek (May 3, 2008)

Very elegant one indeed.

I just don't know if not having a seconds hand would bother me. :think:


----------



## Bulldozer (Oct 6, 2007)

stuffler said:


> From my inbox: Hamilton launches the Jazzmaster Slim Automatic (ETA 2892) with black or silver dial, available in 40 mm as well as in 43mm.Pic shows the Jazzmaster Slim with a "Maglia Milanese".
> 
> Nice, isn`t it ?!?


I want the sweep seconds hand. :-(


----------



## wouldashoulda (Jan 17, 2008)

I didn't notice the lack of a seconds hand, I'd have to pass.

But the reverse anti-big watch gimmick is kinda neat!!


----------



## Mescalito (Feb 26, 2008)

does anyone already have one of the slim line and could post some pics? :think:


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Mescalito said:


> does anyone already have one of the slim line and could post some pics? :think:


Here's a link to see the 43mm models:

http://www.takaramonoya.com/item/watch/watch229/index.php


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

And here are the 40mm models:

http://www.takaramonoya.com/item/watch/watch234/index.php


----------



## Mescalito (Feb 26, 2008)

does anyone already own this nice model and can post his experiences and some pics?


----------



## rpc (Jun 14, 2009)

Sweet Watch!


----------



## Barry H (Oct 1, 2008)

Agreed, very classy. The rose gold and black is very sexy. I hope it's a winner for Hamilton. But at 43mm it's just too big for me and bordering on ostentation. 40mm is better, but I'd have liked to have seen these at the more 'dressy' 38mm tops. OK if you have bigger wrists, though.


----------



## SRHEdD (Feb 3, 2009)

I'll be the odd one out... I'm not fond of it. If I wanted that air of class, I'd go vintage Hammy first. It does look better in black though.


----------



## Mescalito (Feb 26, 2008)

Mescalito said:


> does anyone already own this nice model and can post his experiences and some pics?


still no real pics of this watch?? :-(


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

The rose gold looks very classy.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Mescalito said:


> still no real pics of this watch?? :-(


http://www.takaramonoya.com/item/watch/watch229/index.php

:-!


----------



## H3O+ (May 23, 2009)

>


That is one sexy, classy watch, and I'll be the odd one out and say that I like the silver/ mesh finish one the best. However, I will say that if I'm paying for an automatic, I want the sweep second hand. They could have simply taken a leaf from the Boulton's book and integrated it in a subdial if they though that it wouldn't look good with the watch overall.


----------

